# Thanks kau



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Just wanted to thank kau for adding Honda to this section. I have had real good luck with my HT4213. Anyone else own a Honda?Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If I could find one.................Yes!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thats a nice looking tractor..what does one of those cost??


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a Honda 94 CR 250 it has a cutting with of 5 inches, takes a long time to mow with, but is a hoot to ride


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I almost bot two of them for $200 - only problem was it said one was for parts and both needed starters- unfortunately my financial advisor told me " NO" - im sure they went quick.


----------



## markie1969 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello Guys, I have a 4518 and a 4514. I have several parts for the 4514 mowers, Decks and a good engine $450. I also re line the PTO clutch surfaces on these so if you need one done please email me at [email protected] .I have a 38" deck $350 and a 48" deck $450


----------



## cubota (Mar 23, 2012)

It looks pretty cool!


----------



## dmac601 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Honda Tractors*

I'm new to this site. Seems to be a great one! I have not seen it all yet. The first thing I check out is the Honda section. Kinda not a very popular tractor.
I currently own three. I have owned as many as six. The machines I currently own are a HT3813 with a snow thrower, and 2 H4514H's w/ 42" decks. In my opinion these tractors are the best out there. Unbelieveably quiet. It is too bad Honda decided not to sell them here in the states anymore. I'm looking for more.


----------

